# You should have seen the dance



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Back in July at HAS my wife allowed a sting in a finger that had been giving her problems. Several times since I have ask her how it was doing. She always said it did not hurt as bad as it did before the sting in July.

Last week she told me that she needed another sting. Today the temperature warmed up enough to open up a hive so I got a worker out to sting her with.

When I tried to sting my wifes finger, the bee had other ideas. She just wouldn't stay still and let me sting my wife. Every time the bee crawled away, my wife dance out of the way. Finally I lightly pinched the worker and was able to get the job done.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

*Update*

She has some swelling today but the arthritis isn't bothering her.


----------

